# Preservative free Ramen noodles?? Please?!



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

My DD has ADD and we are trying to cut out foods that have a lot of preservatives. My problem is this:
She is ADDICTED to Ramen noodles. She asks to eat them everyday. But have you ever looked at the ingredients? It has just about every preservative available. Does anyone know of an organic or preservative free Top Ramen noodle type soup?? She is so sad at the prospect of cutting out her fav food.

Any help would be appreciated more that you know!!

-Melissa


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Actually the noodles themselves are not the culprit--it is the "seasoning packet" that has all of the preservatives in it.

So I *never* use that, throw it away. I use a can of organic chicken broth (one can makes one package perfectly) instead.

Try it!


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Westbrae naturals makes "good for you" ramen noodles. But dh hated them, he said they had absolutely no taste, and he's into healthy food. I thought they were allright, but I had to add lots of hot sauce etc. Have you tried the rice noodles from Thai Kitchen? They are much better and tastier IMHO than ramen noodles. They come in little packages just like ramen or they have bowls. Good stuff.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Udon Pride makes some that are baked instead of fried & they have no MSG. I think they are organic too?? The taste isn't much different from regular ramen.


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

You can buy just the noodles and make your own broth as suggested. I do this frequently. I add my own veggies and use veggie broth or mushroom broth. Dh adds fresh chicken or steak to his and makes his own broth.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

We use the Westbrae ramen. I think it's very good and so does 5yo ds...and there are many different flavors.


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

I second the Thai Kitchen noodles, they are yummy. You might also look at your local Asian grocery.


----------

